# Tash peptides...anyone used recently



## thomas123 (Feb 20, 2009)

I know there has been a good few threads in the past concerning these guys but there does'nt seem to be anything recent.

Has anyone used them in the last few months?

Any problems with customs or charges ?

thanks


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

bump

intrested in using these meself for melanotan

anyone?


----------



## only2more-reps (Sep 22, 2010)

I ordered on friday and have heard nothing from them yet.


----------



## only2more-reps (Sep 22, 2010)

Order update just got tracking details today, will update when it hits customs.


----------



## only2more-reps (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi my order is awaiting customs so fingers crossed, cant believe it in uk already.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

start tracking on parcel force website now, as it will update before ems now.


----------



## only2more-reps (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi just checked and it says

23-03-2011 13:38 International Hub Forwarded for UK processing

does this mean it has cleared customs?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

It's being checked by customs


----------



## only2more-reps (Sep 22, 2010)

Morning just checked tracking parcel is out for delivery so here is hoping I get it today


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

What did you order mate if you don't mind me asking


----------



## only2more-reps (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi i got my order today and no customs charges fast delivery I only ordered on friday delivered to uk within a week

I ordered

2 vials CJC1295 2MG

3 vials GHRP-6 10MG

5 vials MT2 2mg

1 vials MT2 10mg


----------



## thomas123 (Feb 20, 2009)

I ended just getting them through Ebay prices seem to have come down from a few months ago especially for bulk guy had good feedback aswell...more competition presumably .

Actually cheaper than going through my normal source.


----------



## Mrt123 (Jul 22, 2010)

do you guys have good results with the stuff from Tash? I'm a bit skeptical about trusting this company, why do they sell mod grf 1-29 labeled as CJC-1293? Mod grf 1-29 is NOT CJC-1293 it just seems like they are putting random names on peptides... :S


----------



## Hicup (Jan 3, 2011)

thomas123 said:


> I ended just getting them through Ebay prices seem to have come down from a few months ago especially for bulk guy had good feedback aswell...more competition presumably .
> 
> Actually cheaper than going through my normal source.


What did u buy if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Mrt123 said:


> do you guys have good results with the stuff from Tash? I'm a bit skeptical about trusting this company, why do they sell mod grf 1-29 labeled as CJC-1293? Mod grf 1-29 is NOT CJC-1293 it just seems like they are putting random names on peptides... :S


bump


----------



## Mrt123 (Jul 22, 2010)

well I just mailed them asking what is what, hope they will answer soon.

They seem pretty confused, first they put the mod GRF 1-29 peptide molecular formula (and sequence) as *cjc-1295*, but the description says it is actually the "long acting 44 Amino acid peptide".

Then on the other hand they describe *cjc-1293* like this "CJC-1293 is a synthetic modification of growth hormone releasing factor (GRF) with D-Ala, Gln, Ala, and Leu substitutions at positions 2, 8, 15, and 27 respectively. These substitutions create a much more stable peptide with the substitution at position 2 to prevent DPP-IV cleavage, position 8 to reduce asparagine rearrangement or amide hydrolysis to aspartic acid, position 15 to enhance bioactivity, and position 27 to prevent methionine oxidation." -but the sequence is clearly not modified as stated in the description and also the description itself is just a copy of a wrong writen article on wikipedia 

I mean if they really produce this stuff how can they make mistakes like this?


----------



## thomas123 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hicup said:


> What did u buy if u don't mind me asking?


Got 3 x ghrp -6 and 2 x ghrp-2

There are a few people selling it on ebay, I mailed a couple of them with questions and he was the only one that actually took the time to explain dosages and storage and the difference's between the two peps. In more than a few words.

He was also the cheapest for bulk buys well 5 in my case lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

The prices on ebay are still alot dearer than Tash.


----------



## thomas123 (Feb 20, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> The prices on ebay are still alot dearer than Tash.


Ye but when you factor in delivery $50 delivery charge, having to buy in bulk to make it worth while, import tax ?, and the risk of it getting seized ?... its not to bad worth an extra couple of quid for less hassle and ebay is getting more and more competitive so prices will keep falling

At least thats how I looked at it.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

thomas123 said:


> Ye but when you factor in delivery $50 delivery charge, having to buy in bulk to make it worth while, import tax ?, and the risk of it getting seized ?... its not to bad worth an extra couple of quid for less hassle and ebay is getting more and more competitive so prices will keep falling
> 
> At least thats how I looked at it.


can I ask which seller did you use?


----------



## Revere21 (Apr 25, 2011)

I havent ordered any bodybuilding peptides from Tash but I did order Melanotan 1 recently. It is complete garbage. I have used the real stuff before and this stuff must be seriously diluted. Also the vials are not vacuum sealed. Not to mention on their website it says that Melanotan 1 "inhibits melanin production". I'll never order from there again that's for sure.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

grantinerfe said:


> can I ask which seller did you use?


I would also be very interested to know this, thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Revere21 said:


> I havent ordered any bodybuilding peptides from Tash but I did order Melanotan 1 recently. It is complete garbage. I have used the real stuff before and this stuff must be seriously diluted. Also the vials are not vacuum sealed. Not to mention on their website it says that Melanotan 1 "inhibits melanin production". I'll never order from there again that's for sure.


diluted compared to what? MT1 is much weaker than MT2


----------



## debbiedoodah (Oct 5, 2011)

TASH ARE CLOSED!!!!!! Re: RE: my order?

12/10/2011

Reply ?

ShandySun

To Debbie Thompson

Hello, Sir,

I have been away from TASH. And TASH is closed. So you should get your money back.

Sorry,

---

Best regards,

Grace Lee

TASH Biotechnology Co., Ltd


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

What so they just took your money ?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

They are not running at the mo mate so dont pay via paypal site is still up last time i looked


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

So there down for good?

What's the alternative chaps?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

emailed them again last week just on the off chance they'd reply, never did.

I know huge amounts of items, prescription only, steds, GH etc etc and legal peptides like MT2 and so on, are being stopped at customs.

a friend of mine who imports items, legal stuff, tried to get hold of some MT2 for himself and close friends. He had 3x seperate parcels ordered on seperate days from two different sources seized. Doubt he'll get any of them back.

2012 games im afraid.

if your able, id stock up on certains meds you relie on, GH, perhaps prescription only items you use bought from overseas, as 2012 is gonna be a rough, dry ride IMO.

would try and find sites that already have items in the UK which post quicky, let them take the risk of importing.

expect prices to jump too, and possibly more OTC websites to shut.


----------

